
Building side projects - ValentineC
http://cheeaun.com/blog/2016/01/building-side-projects/
======
uberneo
You have really great repository of projects , I have learned a lot from your
project .. keep up the great work man ..

------
gravypod
The maintenance side of things is always what gets me. I always see something
cooler over the horizon, I hate updating old code.

